
Ask HN: Best Startup Books? - daenz
What are your recommended reading materials for the business side of starting and running a startup, as a technical founder?
======
mindcrime
_The Four Steps to the Epiphany_

 _The Startup Owner 's Manual_ (note: this and the entry above are sorta/kinda
the same book, just different editions. But there's enough difference between
the two that I recommend both)

 _The Art of the Start_

 _The Lean Startup_

 _The Mom Test_

------
realtalk_sp
If you're at a really early stage and still evaluating an idea, I would highly
recommend _Running Lean_. Concrete, detailed step-by-step manual for figuring
out if an idea is worth pursuing.

------
reducesuffering
Zero To One

Hard Thing About Hard Things

E-Myth Revisited

High Growth Handbook

Blitzscaling

------
gervwyk
Also, Measure what matters The Founder’s Dilemmas

------
rahimnathwani
For running: The Great CEO Within

------
manx
Traction

